# Maneskin - If I Can Dream (cover Elvis Presley). Video ufficiale.



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

I *Maneskin *tornano con un nuovo brano; trattasi di una cover del brano "*If I Can Dream*" di *Elvis Presley*, che fa parte della *colonna sonora del film "Elvis"* diretto da Baz Luhrmann

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2022)

Li stanno davvero spremendo il più possibile...


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2022)

Inghiottiranno tutti i fan della musica poptrash mondiale, ormai sono ovunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Maneskin *tornano con un nuovo brano; trattasi di una cover del brano "*If I Can Dream*" di *Elvis Presley*, che fa parte della *colonna sonora del film "Elvis"* diretto da Baz Luhrmann
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Molto bella la cover. Oramai sono su un altro pianeta, sono star mondiali. 

Contento per loro.


----------



## davidelynch (30 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Molto bella la cover. Oramai sono su un altro pianeta, sono star mondiali.
> 
> Contento per loro.


Il che la dice lunga sullo stato attuale della musica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Luglio 2022)

Che cani.
La cosa ancora più sconcertante è che ora stanno spingendo la fidanzata del frontman in ogni modo possibile.
Una che fino a 1-2 anni fa era destinata,nella migliore delle ipotesi,a pulire qualche c di autogrill,ora si ritrova su tutte le copertine a parlare del nulla (escluse le interviste sul problema di salute,almeno quello era un argomento utile) o come madrina agli eventi.

Per il resto...peli,no depilazione,psicofarmaci,non chiamateli psicofarmaci e cahate varie.
E poi ha anche la faccia tosta di sbottare quando viene chiamata "la fidanzata di damiano dei maneskin".


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Luglio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Il che la dice lunga sullo stato attuale della musica.


Il resto ormai è reggaeton o canzoni per ragazzini


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Il che la dice lunga sullo stato attuale della musica.


C'è chi va pazzo per quel gruppo che canta "con le mani, con i piedi, con il c..o, ciao ciao". Pensavo che dopo i Modà di peggio non potesse esserci.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è chi va pazzo per quel gruppo che canta "con le mani, con i piedi, con il c..o, ciao ciao". Pensavo che dopo i Modà di peggio non potesse esserci.


Vabbè dai la rappresentante di lista (che a me non piacciono) è oro rispetto ai Modà


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Molto bella la cover. Oramai sono su un altro pianeta, sono star mondiali.
> 
> Contento per loro.


Io ancora devo realizzare quando vedo ragazzine polacche, turche, svedesi, etc. cantare in italiano ai loro concerti, mi pare fantascienza 

La cover non è male dai. 
Il problema è il repertorio originale, un po' povero


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai la rappresentante di lista (che a me non piacciono) è oro rispetto ai Modà


I Modà quantomeno avevano un loro target adolescenziale preciso, quindi era anche "comprensibile" sentire certe cose da loro e non facevano del male a nessuno, ora poi sono spariti a livello commerciale. Quel gruppo, invece, si spaccia per intellettuale, impegnato e poi cacciano fuori oscenità del genere con la scusa del tema ambientale. Sono un inno alla demenza, un prodotto per rincoglionire le masse.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I Modà quantomeno avevano un loro target adolescenziale preciso, quindi era anche "comprensibile" sentire certe cose da loro e non facevano del male a nessuno, ora poi sono spariti a livello commerciale. Quel gruppo, invece, si spaccia per intellettuale, impegnato e poi cacciano fuori oscenità del genere con la scusa del tema ambientale. Sono un inno alla demenza, un prodotto per rincoglionire le masse.


Altra caratura rispetto ai Modà. I midà sono gente che semplicemente ha sbagliato mestiere. Non c'è proprio paragone. e ribadisco che io non lo reggo eh. Poi liberi di pensarla come volete.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Altra caratura rispetto ai Modà. I midà sono gente che semplicemente ha sbagliato mestiere. Non c'è proprio paragone. e ribadisco che io non lo reggo eh. Poi liberi di pensarla come volete.


Guarda che sulla qualità dei musicisti hai ragione tu, e ti dirò, il pezzo che fecero a Sanremo l'anno prima mi piacque pure. Io parlo dell'impatto sociale. Se i Modà erano inutili e potevano piacere ai ragazzini ancora immaturi che poi li avrebbero scaricati (come è effettivamente successo), La Rappresentante di Lista invece è l'ennesimo prodotto finto-intellettuale che a differenza degli inutili Modà attira anche qualche ingenuo che vuole sentire musica di protesta vera, ma che viene invece viene attirato dalle follie ideologiche in voga e di cui tale band si fa portavoce.

Il pezzo dell'ultimo Sanremo è atroce ed il fatto che siano effettivamente più capaci di Modà e simili, è un fattore che va ancora di più contro di loro visto che poi fanno canzoni orripilanti uguale nonostante abbiano i mezzi per fare meglio. Anche Gabbani è molto più capace di un Fedez e J-Ax, ma se i suoi pezzi sono mediocri non lo rende migliore di loro due.

Riguardo i Maneskin, visto che alla fine si sta parlando di loro, reputo l'attenzione su di loro esagerata, ma quantomeno qualcosa di decente la fanno. La cover è buona, ci sta dai.


----------



## vota DC (30 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che cani.
> La cosa ancora più sconcertante è che ora stanno spingendo la fidanzata del frontman in ogni modo possibile.
> Una che fino a 1-2 anni fa era destinata,nella migliore delle ipotesi,a pulire qualche c di autogrill,ora si ritrova su tutte le copertine a parlare del nulla (escluse le interviste sul problema di salute,almeno quello era un argomento utile) o come madrina agli eventi.
> 
> ...


Boh ho l'impressione che lei era l'unica con carriera assicurata dato che faceva comunque la modella e cantare non le serviva.

Comunque con le cover riescono a fare voci normali e in sintonia con quello che cantono probabilmente perché devono perlomeno somigliare all'originale. Nelle canzoni inventate da loro a prescindere dalla qualità sono spesso schizofrenici o ipocriti.....Leonard Cohen aveva lo stesso difetto e pure in maniera più pronunciata dato che diceva alleluia con il tono di chi si vuole suicidare.


----------



## Maurizio91 (30 Luglio 2022)

I Maneskin sono musicalmente orribili? Ma se ormai abbiamo pure le faide tra trapper. Quello è il vero schifo. Anzi un vero e proprio male. 
Senza discernere musica e politica a mio parere si finisce per essere in malafede. 

Fedez fa schifo, la trap fa schifo, le canzoncine estive sono...beh, canzoncine estive. 

Non parliamo di grandi pezzi, ma qualcosa di udibile. 

Quello che anche a me dà fastidio è l impressionante spinta mediatica data ai Maneskin giusto perché fanno un favore a lgtb etc


----------



## Giek (30 Luglio 2022)

Ma come caxxo hanno fatto a diventare famosi questi qua che cantano cover?!
Incredibile


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2022)

non c'è mai stato e dubito ci sarà mai piu un gruppo italiano con un tale successo mondiale

il tutto nato con delle canzoni in ITALIANO..sottolineamo bene

l'impresa di questi ragazzi è fenomenale...complimenti soprattutto per la testa perchè a quell'età non so come facciano a essere cosi centrati e focalizzati...e come si suol dire "con la testa sulle spalle"


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Luglio 2022)

Si puo' dire che a me non piacciono e non mi sono mai piaciuti, oppure è un sacrilegio? 

Che abbiano successo è qualcosa di irrilevante per me.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che cani.
> La cosa ancora più sconcertante è che ora stanno spingendo la fidanzata del frontman in ogni modo possibile.
> Una che fino a 1-2 anni fa era destinata,nella migliore delle ipotesi,a pulire qualche c di autogrill,ora si ritrova su tutte le copertine a parlare del nulla (escluse le interviste sul problema di salute,almeno quello era un argomento utile) o come madrina agli eventi.
> 
> ...



Quella che faceva la camgirl? 
Nei video che ho visto ha parecchie cose da dire, in effetti...


----------



## Swaitak (30 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quella che faceva la camgirl?
> Nei video che ho visto ha parecchie cose da dire, in effetti...


aaah ecco dove l'avevo vista


----------



## Devil man (30 Luglio 2022)

Ho visto Elvis il film al cinema questo pomeriggio... Che cosa ci incastrano loro con Elivis???

Mha...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ho visto Elvis il film al cinema questo pomeriggio... Che cosa ci incastrano loro con Elivis???
> 
> Mha...



Pare che il povero Elvis sia resuscitato per andare a suicidarsi.


----------



## Tobi (30 Luglio 2022)

Sarò un nostalgico ma mi tengo ben stretti i miei anni 90 con gli 883. Canzoni in cui si parlava di Amici, Bar, Sentimenti e cose semplici di vita quotidiana. 

Per fare successo oggi basta scrivere un pezzo che parli bene di un Ukrain Ner Si Vax. Ho dimenticato qualcosa?


----------



## Devil man (30 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sarò un nostalgico ma mi tengo ben stretti i miei anni 90 con gli 883. Canzoni in cui si parlava di Amici, Bar, Sentimenti e cose semplici di vita quotidiana.
> 
> Per fare successo oggi basta scrivere un pezzo che parli bene di un Ukrain Ner Si Vax. Ho dimenticato qualcosa?


Io non riesco più ad ascoltare la radio.. la musica che passano è tremenda.. nessuno ha più talento cristallino..

Ora si spaccia per talento cantanti come - Doja cat, roba da brividi..

E si sono azzardati a mettere un suo pezzo nel film di Elvis...stavo per cadere dalla sedia


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io non riesco più ad ascoltare la radio.. la musica che passano è tremenda.. nessuno ha più talento cristallino..
> 
> Ora si spaccia per talento cantanti come - *Doja cat*, roba da brividi..
> 
> E si sono azzardati a mettere un suo pezzo nel film di Elvis...stavo per cadere dalla sedia


Sul serio??? Mammamia...


----------



## davoreb (30 Luglio 2022)

A me i maneskin piacciono e la cover non è male. 

Preferisco gli 883 o rispetto al primo Vasco c'è un abisso ma alla fine quello a noi rimane.

Alla fine quando sono uscito i primi dischi degli 883 i miei dicevano che era ***** rispetto a Battisti, de Andrè ecc.


----------



## livestrong (30 Luglio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A me i maneskin piacciono e la cover non è male.
> 
> Preferisco gli 883 o rispetto al primo Vasco c'è un abisso ma alla fine quello a noi rimane.
> 
> Alla fine quando sono uscito i primi dischi degli 883 i miei dicevano che era ***** rispetto a Battisti, de Andrè ecc.


E i tuoi avevano ragione, così come ha ragione chi dice che rispetto agli 883 questi fan pena


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A me i maneskin piacciono e la cover non è male.
> 
> Preferisco gli 883 o rispetto al primo Vasco c'è un abisso ma alla fine quello a noi rimane.
> 
> A*lla fine quando sono uscito i primi dischi degli 883 i miei dicevano che era ***** rispetto a Battisti, de Andrè ecc.*


beh nel caso specifico citato (de andrè pezzali) effettivamente non c'è paragone  e io ho ascoltato da ragazzino molto piu gli 883 rispetto a de andrè ma ovviamente devo essere oggettivo

ma comunque in generale quello che c'era prima è sempre meglio di quello che c'è ora..poi ovviamente non è assolutamente vero ma credo faccia parte dell'essere umano

io ascolto soprattutto rock metal ma anche un pò di rap..e faccio proprio un esempio sul rap

prendiamo j ax: ai tempi dei dischi da solista (periodo rap n roll) partì il coro di "che m....! ai tempi con gli articolo 31 si che spaccava!" il tempo passa lui fa i dischi con fedez e parte il coro "che m..! ascoltate queste canzoni ecc qui si che spaccava!" e vengono citate ovviamente canzoni del periodo solista..un classico!

ma è solo un piccolissimo esempio ce ne sono miliardi


----------



## Devil man (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sul serio??? Mammamia...


Si..


----------



## Igniorante (31 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pare che il povero Elvis sia resuscitato per andare a suicidarsi.



Ma non era tornato su Marte?


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2022)

Avevamo già affrontato l'argomento ma, stasera, mentre stavo andando a prendere una tipa, e mentre facevo zapping radiofonico nel mare magnum di m.... ho beccato El Diablo e dall'inizio. Non ho potuto fare altro che alzare a palla e pensare "Ma che pezzo della madonna hanno scritto questi 30 anni fa?!". Clamoroso. Clamoroso. Non faccio paragoni con Manikin per non infierire. Questa per me è la bandiera della musica rock italiana, e non solo. Arrivato a destinazione ho chiesto alla tipa (di 29 anni) se li conoscesse. Figuriamoci...


----------



## Raryof (9 Ottobre 2022)

Ultima uscita, mi sembra un pezzone, sono onesto.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ultima uscita, mi sembra un pezzone, sono onesto.


Nulla di originale, assolo scrauso, per il resto bel pezzo. Molto "internazionale".


----------



## __king george__ (9 Ottobre 2022)

gran bel pezzo-

è il brano piu ascoltato al mondo (ansa)

complimenti!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Musicalmente, comunque, si stanno evolvendo. L'anno scorso, invece, sembrava tutto il contrario. Meno male direi...

L'unica cosa che devono fare ora è cambiare il chitarrista, veramente scarso. Se lo fanno, possono veramente fare un ulteriore salto di qualità e passare a sonorità più rock, magari anche metal.


----------



## Raryof (9 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nulla di originale, assolo scrauso, per il resto bel pezzo. Molto "internazionale".


Il sound è molto anni 90-primi 2000, ci sta che faccia il vuoto ormai in mezzo a tutta la musica commerciale che c'è, tutta uguale e senza un'anima.
Quanto meno questi se vogliono fanno grandi pezzi, mi vengono in mente diverse canzoni soprattutto italiane... ma se riescono a tirare fuori pezzi come questo che è molto internazionale allora bravi loro, ci vedo il successo qui, meno perizomi maschili magari e più musica seria, con un messaggio.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Musicalmente, comunque, si stanno evolvendo. L'anno scorso, invece, sembrava tutto il contrario. Meno male direi...
> 
> L'unica cosa che devono fare ora è cambiare il chitarrista, veramente scarso. Se lo fanno, possono veramente fare un ulteriore salto di qualità e passare a sonorità più rock, magari anche metal.


Magari è una scemenza, ma i pezzi rock sono passati alla storia anche e soprattutto per gli assoli. Con quelle cahate di tal Thomas Raggi dove si vuole andare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ultima uscita, mi sembra un pezzone, sono onesto.



vabbè sono bravi poco da dire. Il pezzo è bello, ma vanno verso la direzione che mi aspettavo un pò stndarizzata per vendere a un pubblico globale. Fanno bene ci mancherebbe.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il sound è molto anni 90-primi 2000, ci sta che faccia il vuoto ormai in mezzo a tutta la musica commerciale che c'è, tutta uguale e senza un'anima.
> Quanto meno questi se vogliono fanno grandi pezzi, mi vengono in mente diverse canzoni soprattutto italiane... ma se riescono a tirare fuori pezzi come questo che è molto internazionale allora bravi loro, ci vedo il successo qui, meno perizomi maschili magari e più musica seria, con un messaggio.


Si, il sound mi ricorda molto le ballate di quegli anni tipo I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing degli Aerosmith o Run, Baby, Run di Sheryl Crow. Peccato veramente per la schifezza di assolo finale. Damiano eccezionale.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vabbè sono bravi poco da dire. Il pezzo è bello, ma vanno verso la direzione che mi aspettavo un pò stndarizzata per vendere a un pubblico globale. Fanno bene ci mancherebbe.


E' stata fatta apposta così, in quanto è stato scritto in collaborazione con gente che ha scritto per Britney Spears, Madonna, Justin Bieber ecc. Quindi il sound è molto americano non a caso.

Molti la stanno paragonando con I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing, proprio perchè anche lì gli Aerosmith ebbero un "blocco creativo di hit" diciamo e si affidarono ad altri autori "commerciali". Infatti, pur essendo un bel pezzo, quel brano non ha nulla degli Aerosmith.


----------



## singer (9 Ottobre 2022)

Brano banale perfetto per le orecchie di adolescenti che ancora non si sono formati musicalmente.
In un panorama in cui viene spacciata per musica anche il trap, è comprensibile l'accoglienza favorevole che sta ricevendo.


----------



## Dexter (9 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che cani.
> La cosa ancora più sconcertante è che ora stanno spingendo la fidanzata del frontman in ogni modo possibile.
> Una che fino a 1-2 anni fa era destinata,nella migliore delle ipotesi,a pulire qualche c di autogrill,ora si ritrova su tutte le copertine a parlare del nulla (escluse le interviste sul problema di salute,almeno quello era un argomento utile) o come madrina agli eventi.
> 
> ...


  spingono la fidanzata del frontman, di cui non voglio volutamente sapere il nome, e quella cessa della figlia di Ramazzotti e Hunziker  sta gente dovrebbe andare in miniera e invece viene idolatrata, anche qui...mah. Tornando ai Manikin musicalmente nulla da dire, é il carrozzone circus che si portano dietro che é patetico...4 pagliacci , e dalle dichiarazioni che fanno sono anche ritardati. Possono anche essere i più bravi del mondo, ma 4 clown pilotati non riesco proprio a farmeli piacere


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ultima uscita, mi sembra un pezzone, sono onesto.


bravi perchè non cedono alla cacca trap, ma nulla di originale


----------



## Giek (9 Ottobre 2022)

Ma fanno solo cover questi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2022)

E' già un passo avanti che nel video non ci siano palpaggiamenti di zucchine o slinguazzate anali.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2022)

I Maneskin possono piacere o meno per le posizioni che assumono ma, per me, non si può negare che come band ci sanno fare.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I Maneskin possono piacere o meno per le posizioni che assumono ma, per me, non si può negare che come band ci sanno fare.


non voglio sapere quali posizioni assumono


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non voglio sapere quali posizioni assumono



Mi riferivo a quelle politiche


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I Maneskin possono piacere o meno per le posizioni che assumono ma, per me, non si può negare che come band ci sanno fare.


Forse ci sanno fare col marketing,ma la musica è altra cosa


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Forse ci sanno fare col marketing,ma la musica è altra cosa



Se non ci sai fare con il marketing la musica buona o cattiva te la tieni per te


----------



## livestrong (10 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non ci sai fare con il marketing la musica buona o cattiva te la tieni per te


Ci sa fare la loro etichetta, la Sony


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

E' uscito il video ufficiale, non ho mai visto nessun altro artista italiano arrivare a questi livelli di internazionalità musicale ma vedremo quando torneranno a scrivere in italiano...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' uscito il video ufficiale, non ho mai visto nessun altro artista italiano arrivare a questi livelli di internazionalità musicale ma vedremo quando torneranno a scrivere in italiano...




I loro atteggiamenti a volte sono irritanti ma come artisti, per me, sono i migliori del momento.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci sa fare la loro etichetta, la Sony



La Sony non fa beneficenza. Punta sui cavalli vincenti.


----------



## Viulento (12 Ottobre 2022)

Spariranno velocemente come sono apparsi appena finirà il business. 
La musica non conta un catso.


----------

